# Campsite within walking distance real ale pubs



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Long shot, I know.

I am looking for a campsite within a few minutes walk of a few real ale pubs. the site must be within 60-70 miles of Merseyside.

We were going to go to the Lake District but in view of recent events, that doesn't sound sensible.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thank you.

(RIP PC Bill Barker)


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi timbop37
Like you I have a penchant for the amber nectar to accompany my motorhoming, so I use the following links to locate suitable sites :

http://www.pubcamping.co.uk/

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

http://www.365campingcaravanning.com/campsites_pubs.htm

Hope these links work!
Happy times

Cheers, Peter


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We live in the Lakes & it is pretty bad  
Have you tried the Hill Inn under Ingleborough - just outside Ingleton - excellent food, beer & scotch


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

The site near Priddy, Cheddar is within walking distance of a very good real ale pub. It is called Mendip Heights Camping and CAravanning Club site. It is maybe 20-30 mins walk to the pub along a quiet lane, but worth it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try www.wildcamping.co.uk they have a very good list of pub stopovers and in some there ate any conditions to use them,such as have a meal or just buy a few drinks.
For example The Tan Hill is an excellent stopover you can buy a very good breakfast there.
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/post-your-pub-stop-overs/3645-tan-hill-yorkshire-dales.html


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

You've now started a reminiscing session on camp sites with good pubs near.

Barn Farm at Birchover near Bakewell has a couple of excellent pubs nearby, only about 10 mins walk, although it is uphill on the way back. The Druids Inn does good food and good beer and has some wonderful rocks behind the pub with seats and caves carved out by a bored local vicar. It may not be open all year though.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. KEep them coming. I will check out the links. I don't want to travel too far from Liverpool as it will be just for one night, maybe 1.5 hours drive or so.

Kelcat - how far is the Hill Inn from a campsite. The guides don't always seem to say.

Again, thanks everyone. Had intended for the Mason's Arms in the Lakes, with campsite nearby, coming home late Saturday (to allow my alcohol-blood level to come back down!). Does anyone know how that area of the Lakes is at the moment?


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Kelcat said:


> We live in the Lakes & it is pretty bad
> Have you tried the Hill Inn under Ingleborough - just outside Ingleton - excellent food, beer & scotch


Kelcat
Booked in at the Old Hill Inn. Sounds great. Seems like it is a CC CL. I appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

The Staveley Arms at North Stainley between Ripon and Masham - Blacksheep real ale amongst others: yummy carvery; big carpark out of the way at the back; any charge FULLY remimbursed with bar / meal purchases. 

Daedalas
Co Durham


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

CC site at Losehill near Castleton has three or four within about a ten minute walk.


----------

